# Hi everybody



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi every body !

I'm contiman, french boy (excuse me for my bad English)!

Now the most important  MY TT !!! 
So it's a 1,8T 225hp 2005 s-line model, 6 speed, black, and somes added item's. A foto for illustrate my car :

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 171li6.jpg


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Contiman, Welcome to the forum...second member from France this week ... 

Regards
Robin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome here is another great TT site www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## contiman (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks!!


----------

